# BVA testing



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi all, i am new to this forum and am not yet a cockapoo owner  But am hoping to be soon!! I have read endless articles about PRA and BVA testing and am still rather confused. Would BVA test for PRA or does there need to be a DNA test to ensure the puppy is not a carrier?

I don't suppose there is anyone out there to explain this to me in simple terms?!! lol

What tests should be carried out to the parents of the puppy and what tests should be carried on the actual puppy?

Just trying to get an idea of what i should be looking at when researching breeders.

Many thanks

Kirsty


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lots of info on My Dogs Life reference health testing ....

You are correct BVA eye testing will show a dog as clear or affected... and a DNA test can provide info on clear, carrier & affected .. you just dont want an affected puppy so it is important to research health testing. 

Basically health testing is very important when looking for a breeder, along with how puppies are raised and cared for ... good luck on your search you will get load of advice on here xxx


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Jo Jo, the breeder i have been speaking with said that she has her dogs BVA tested and they are clear, does this mean they would not produce pups who would be affected by PRA or would they still need a DNA test to rule this out completely?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

kirstyh said:


> Thanks Jo Jo, the breeder i have been speaking with said that she has her dogs BVA tested and they are clear, does this mean they would not produce pups who would be affected by PRA or would they still need a DNA test to rule this out completely?


No, the BVA examination will mean that the dog showed no signs of the disease on the day that they were examined by the specialist canine opthamologist. It cannot tell the dogs genetic profile. Only by having the DNA test can you be sure. One of the parents must be DNA clear/normal to be able to claim that the puppies will not contract the eye disease. 

Hope that this helps. J x


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Brilliant many thanks Julia


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I should add that the bva test i feel is just as important because there rae no dna tests available that show the dog is a carrier for cateracts,i bought an american cocker from dna tested parents but now at the age of just 2 has a cateract which showed up only in a bva test xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I should add that the bva test i feel is just as important because there are no dna tests available that show the dog is a carrier for cateracts,i bought an american cocker from dna tested parents but now at the age of just 2 has a cateract which showed up only in a bva test xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

kirstyh said:


> Thanks Jo Jo, the breeder i have been speaking with said that she has her dogs BVA tested and they are clear, does this mean they would not produce pups who would be affected by PRA or would they still need a DNA test to rule this out completely?


Simple answer ... if both parents are BVA tested as clear but are actually both carriers of prcd-PRA which will not be shown by BVA testing, then yes it is possible that the puppies could be affected. A dog who has a BVA test clear of prcd-PRA can be DNA tested as a carrier .. recommend one parent being DNA clear to be safe when it comes to prcd-PRA .. Also a carrier will not go blind or be affected by prcd-PRA...hope that helps a little  

But please remember health testing is just one part of finding the perfect puppy, you want a puppy which is raised well too


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> I should add that the bva test i feel is just as important because there are no dna tests available that show the dog is a carrier for cateracts,i bought an american cocker from dna tested parents but now at the age of just 2 has a cateract which showed up only in a bva test xxx


Yes Mandy you are right, the DNA testing is only for prcd-PRA .. not for cateracts and other eye conditions ...


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Many thanks Mandy and JoJo,  I think ive got it!


----------

